# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  كـأس الـعـالـم للأنـديـة 2007 بـ الـيـابـان

## ABU@JASEEM

*كـأس الـعـالـم للأنـديـة 2007 بـ الـيـابـان* 


** 


*البطولة تنطلق يوم الجمعة 7 ديسمبر بمشاركة 7 فرق من مختلف قارات العالم والفرق هم : ميلان الإيطالي , بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني , باتشوكا المكسيكي , النجم الساحلي التونسي , سباهان اصفهان الإيراني , وايتاكيري يونايتد النيوزيلندي , واو راوا ريد الياباني ..* 
*البطولة تلعب بنظام خروج المغلوب وقدم تم وضع ميلان الإيطالي و بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني** مباشرة في دور نصف النهائي بـ أنتظار معرفة من سوف يواجه العملاقين ..* 
*اليوم الجمعة تلعب مباراة واحدة لتحديد من سوف يكمل دور الربع النهائي حيث يلعب اصفهان الإيراني مع وايتاكيري النيوزيلندي والفائز من المباراة سوف يقابل واو راوا ريد الياباني ..* 


*جدول مباريات البطولة بالكامل :* 

*الـجـمـعـة 7-12-2007* 
*سباهان اصفهان الإيراني Vs وايتاكيري يونايتد النيوزيلندي << 1.45 ظهراً >>*


*الأحــد 9-12-2007* 
*النجم الرياضي الساحلي التونسي Vs باتشوكا المكسيكي << 8.45 صباحاً >>* 

*الأثـنـيـن 10-12-2007* 
*واو راوا ريد الياباني Vs [ سباهان اصفهان الإيراني Vs وايتاكيري يونايتد النيوزيلندي ] << 1.30 ظهراً >>* 

*الأربعاء 12-12-2007* 
*بوكا جونيورز الأرجنتيني Vs [ النجم الرياضي الساحلي التونسي Vs باتشوكا المكسيكي ] << 1.30 ظهراً >>* 

*الخميس 12-12-2007* 
*ميلان الإيطالي Vs { واو راوا ريد الياباني Vs [ سباهان اصفهان الإيراني Vs وايتاكيري يونايتد النيوزيلندي ] } << 1.30 ظهراً >>* 

*الأحــد 16-12-2007* 
*مباراة المركز الثالث والرابع << 10 صباحاً >>* 
*الــنــهــائــي << 1.30 ظهراً >>* 


*جـمـيـع الـمـبـاريـات عـلـى ART* 
 


اعترف منقول :wink: 
واذا قديم لل تردو :toung:

----------


## اللامع

ان شاء الله تفوز ميلان . 

مشكووووووور اخي على الطرح.

----------


## music boy

مشكوووووووووووووور اب خالتي ابو جاسوووووم 


الله يعطيك اللف عايفه

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

*اللامع*

العفو

*music boy*
الله يعافيك حجي

----------

